# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum > [Question] Wanted: Fast Food Store Suppliers

## AmithS

I am looking for suppliers of all and and any kind of items used in fast food stores for Pretoria Central.  Meat, Burgers, Sauces, Juice, Cool Drinks, Water, Veg, seafood, etc...

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

The list is endless.
If you can get hold of a buyers guide, published yearly by Hotel and Restaurant magazine that will be a good start. 
I will email you a starting list later.

----------


## AndyD

I think FEDHASA might also have a similar list of suppliers for you.

----------


## AmithS

Thanks Guys, will try both

----------

